# conversion mpg ou avi en format pour iPod



## charisme (16 Septembre 2006)

bonjour a part iTunes comment puis je convertir des fichiers mpg avi ou wmv en format compatibles iPod en gardant le son? merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## arcank (16 Septembre 2006)

iSquint ou MPEG Streamclip. Cherche sur MacUpdate ou versiontracker


----------



## richard-deux (17 Septembre 2006)

Quicktime & ffmpegX.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2006)

Tout ce qui concerne iTunes et iPod, c'est dans iGeneration, ainsi que nous vous en avons inform&#233; dans le thread punais&#233; en t&#234;te de forum. Donc, je ferme.


----------

